# Where do we get water from, should we urinate in dams: Ajit Pawar



## freshseasons (Apr 7, 2013)

> In a statement that would shock many, the NCP leader was quoted as saying by an English news channel, *“A person from Solapur is sitting on hunger strike for 55 days. He is asking to release water from dams to his field. There is no water in dams. What should we do? Should we urinate in the dams? There is no water to drink. So we cannot even urinate.”
> *
> In fact the Deputy Chief Minister did not stop there. Going further, he made another comment which would make many cringe, on the shortage of electricity supply. *“I have come to know that the population is increasing in the state since there is a shortage of electricity in Maharashtra. What other work people have when the lights are off,” he said.*
> 
> ...



source: *zeenews.india.com/news/maharashtra...uld-we-urinate-in-dams-ajit-pawar_840387.html

   No he hasn't been misquoted as the comments were caught live on camera. Cheers people for electing him !!!! You deserve it !  

   That Maharashtra was supposed to have this water problem was known from almost 5 yrs back. But these chaps did nothing but fill their *coffers* with money from irrigation projects. And now that they are stuff with cash this is what we should expect from them...

  Water is not your problem.Electricity is not your problem. Why even rule Mr Pawar ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 7, 2013)

Source please.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 7, 2013)

freshseasons said:


> No he hasn't been misquoted as the comments were caught live on camera. Cheers people for electing him !!!! You deserve it !
> 
> That Maharashtra was supposed to have this water problem was known from almost 5 yrs back. But these chaps did nothing but fill their *coffins* with money from irrigation projects. And now that they are stuff with cash this is what we should expect from them...
> 
> Water is not your problem.Electricity is not your problem. Why even rule Mr Pawar ?



Do you mean *coffers*?  I wonder what he'd do with cash in a coffin 

In any case, we drink our own (the whole population's special brew actually) pee (filtered in treatment plants) so it would not matter that much lol

And your source please...


----------



## KDroid (Apr 7, 2013)

Here, Ajit Pawar's shocking remark: 'If no water in dam, do we urinate in it?' | NDTV.com


----------



## rohit32407 (Apr 7, 2013)

It's all over the news. In my opinion the remarks were just very crude and should not have been spoken when such a sensitive issue is being discussed. There are much much better ways to display your helplessness(which is your own undoing unfortunately). Then I guess there was one more remark which suggested that the population is rising because of power cuts. I mean this remark reminded me of some adult jokes that we used to tell each other probably in our teen years. Such remarks are not expected of a Dy. CM of a state especially when he is speaking publicly on such a sensitive issue. There have been so many suicides due to this drought. His way of phrasing was just beyond my imagination.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 7, 2013)

bwahahahaha...this is just hilarious...who needs opposition when ncp can shoot themselves in their rear.... 

wow...news now is he has just apologised....yes ppl that solves everything...


----------



## Flash (Apr 7, 2013)

Well. Atleast some politician in india spoke the truth, without sugarcoating the real problem - Though he din't know the problem, that's about to come.


----------



## Renny (Apr 7, 2013)

And meanwhile farmers are committing suicide..Is it so tough to set-up an irrigation system which supplies water all year round..


----------



## freshseasons (Apr 7, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Source please.





Extreme Gamer said:


> Do you mean *coffers*?  I wonder what he'd do with cash in a coffin
> 
> In any case, we drink our own (the whole population's special brew actually) pee (filtered in treatment plants) so it would not matter that much lol
> 
> And your source please...



  Source added. Thanks for pointing out. !

*And offtopic but since this is tech forum , can't resist .
 Which is the mobile in his hand ? Can't make out ? Any Guess ?* Hint : It isn't Chinese downmarket mobile.

 *www.hindustantimes.com/images/2012/9/82214558-addb-4b13-acf4-d6fe82b93db2hires.jpg


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 8, 2013)

freshseasons said:


> Source added. Thanks for pointing out. !
> 
> *And offtopic but since this is tech forum , can't resist .
> Which is the mobile in his hand ? Can't make out ? Any Guess ?* Hint : It isn't Chinese downmarket mobile.
> ...



Are you telling me it's an uber-expensive phone meant for n00bs?



Spoiler



Some Vertu junk?


----------



## freshseasons (Apr 8, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Are you telling me it's an uber-expensive phone meant for n00bs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  No mate i have absolutely no idea which phone this is. And people who have 2000+ Cr worth ,it makes no difference to them whether its Vertu or Basic nokia. Functionality is most important to them hence my inquisition.


Can someone make out ?


----------



## Anorion (Apr 8, 2013)

haha, he prolly has a few compass boxes
*i.imgur.com/lW2CWs7.jpg

but cool. no ones demanding castration. at the neck. yet. 
blown up, viral, these things are casual, how many worse comments do you hear every day. 

water and electricity prolem. solve it, you will get nobel prize at least. 

key takeaway here is dont build the dams


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 8, 2013)

the only good thing coming out from this govt that the electricity shortage issue has improved a lot in Maharashtra...load shedding has gone down...in some places load shedding has gone..


----------



## Desmond (Apr 8, 2013)

I have to agree on the load shedding thing, life was miserable before that.

Why not invest in desalinating sea water for general use? Many of the middle eastern countries do it and we could really use something like that since Mumbai is pretty close to the sea.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 8, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Why not invest in desalinating sea water for general use? Many of the middle eastern countries do it and we could really use something like that since Mumbai is pretty close to the sea.



They are too busy siphoning the money into their own pockets to do that


----------



## KDroid (Apr 8, 2013)

Just FYI, This guy blew up Rs. 70,000 crore as Maharashtra Irrigation Minister. 

Also the sad truth is, *Maharashtra*, as of now, has no real political alternative. Congress-NCP Nexus has been looting this state for ages.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 8, 2013)

Perhaps MNS needs to take over. Then we can see if they live up to their name.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 8, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Perhaps MNS needs to take over. Then we can see if they live up to their name.





Spoiler



They can't.


----------



## KDroid (Apr 8, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Perhaps MNS needs to take over. Then we can see if they live up to their name.



 Same as dead5 said, *as of now*, it can't.

__

He earned it. A urinal named after politician Ajit Pawar  This is Hilarious. He asked for it.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 8, 2013)

@dead5: You know, desalinization is not a good idea for India just yet. We need to fix our economy before we implement such loss-making schemes. When seawater is desalinized, you don't make money, because the cost of desalinizing large volumes of water and then disposing off the residue costs more than what regular packaged water is sold here for. Maybe after ~5-6 years we can consider desalinization as an option for clean water.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 8, 2013)

if i recall,there are desalination plants in the south..think it is chennai...there was a prototype built in mumbai for a desalination plant...dont know what happened...will find out...


----------



## KDroid (Apr 9, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> @dead5: You know, desalinization is not a good idea for India just yet. We need to fix our economy before we implement such loss-making schemes. When seawater is desalinized, you don't make money, because the cost of desalinizing large volumes of water and then disposing off the residue costs more than what regular packaged water is sold here for. Maybe after ~5-6 years we can consider desalinization as an option for clean water.



err.. it was actually _Desmond David_'s idea.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 9, 2013)

those of you who think situation can improve with MNS in power just need to remember that this is the party which believe that all of mumbai problems are caused by people from UP & Bihar.open your eyes people as there is no political party as of now in India(including that of arvind kejriwal) which can think objectively & put nation's interest at first even if it means making sacrifices & angering some/large sections of people.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 9, 2013)

Isn't it that they are busy making money ???? I was watching news on TV while the news flashed that some so and so mi**ster in MP/MH hogged up all the money that was financed for irrigation/cattle feeding ...blah blah.

They don't even care that the poor farmers commit suicide due to such drastic conditions , and these ***%$*%$ are busy making cash out of their lives. And saying that "toh hum kya kare.!! , its not our problem.!" .

ANyways , its not their complete fault. Some credit goes to the people who elect these mini**ers.

Well , atleast I am not going to vote blindly , even though I know we don't have much choice.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 9, 2013)

KDroid said:


> err.. it was actually _Desmond David_'s idea.


Oops  sorry desmond!


----------



## Desmond (Apr 9, 2013)

I haven't voted even once since I got my election id.

But what difference would it make, they will still come to power using bogus votes.


----------



## lywyre (Apr 9, 2013)

You not voting adds to the number of bogus votes. If you feel none of the candidates are worthy, at least vote for a candidate who you think has no chance of winning. Don't make yourself guilty of aiding bogus votes by not voting.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 9, 2013)

MNS no longer cares where you are from as long as you have maharashtra's interests at heart
Their campaigns are very modern and sensible, think their politics is also going that way


And guys really, water and power are global prolems that humans are unable to solve, blaming mantris is no good, blame the consumption based capitalist lifestyle for this, and scientists for not keeping up


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 9, 2013)

^^that right there is the problem.apparently Maharashtra's interests somehow differ & take preference over India's interests.
Secret bank tests to dodge MNS - Times Of India

again you need to brush up on current affairs.agree water & power problems have some out of human hand factors involved but current situation in India is mostly because of human factors:inefficient water management,no planning to capture rain water in monsoon,inefficient coal sector monopolised by one company resulting in power plants running at lower capacities(read about latest coal india & ntpc tussle) etc.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 9, 2013)

This is not a mantri prolem, there is a big prolem with how people use water in a wasteful manner 
Individual housing societies can easily run all external lighting fixures with solar power, set up a waste water management sytem, as well as rain water collection. If you live in a home (not hsg scty), its easier, prolly get a compost pit as well as a solar water heater.
In a village I might use one and a half bucket for bathing and one and a half buckets for washing clothes. In the city, I can luxuriously contemplate farmers committing suicide while lathering up the shampoo with the shower on just for the steam. And that also does not stop me from following the instructions on the shampoo bottle and go for a rinse repeat. Donno how many cubic meters of water we can save if showers are banned. Oh and the washing machine def uses more than one and a half buckets through all its cycles. See the prolem here?

Who is really bearing the consequences of load shedding, its the carenter who has to use manual tools for 8 hours a day, not the mall owner who purhases diesel to power a multiplex

Blame the establishment least for such prolems


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 9, 2013)

developed nations & many developing nations have much more per capita water/power consumption than India without the advantages of so many rivers & above all monsoon.if you really want to know the poor state of water management in our country just read this:
Cherrapunji: Wet, wetter, driest | Society | Times Crest
*trust only Indian politicians/bureaucracy to pull off such a ridiculous feat:shortage of drinking water in one of the wettest places of world!*
same goes for power.i don't know about you but in my city there are lakhs of people who would be glad to have enough electricity to run a ceiling fan 24 hours in summer season(carpenters included).

Blame the establishment leastmost for such problems & if you don't then you deserve what you get.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 9, 2013)

Wettest desert ok good read
Not saying there is no mismanagement, this is proof that mah built loads of dams and got nothing for it
Still blv that a major part of the solution is more conservative usage


----------



## KDroid (Apr 9, 2013)

Headlines Today ran a program today on how Ajit Pawar & the NCP steal water from farmers to feed sugar factories... Watch that.


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 10, 2013)

pathetic people


----------



## KDroid (Apr 10, 2013)

Here, Ajit Pawar diverted irrigation water to industry - The Times of India


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 12, 2013)

I'll just leave this here:

*i.imgur.com/nmjlA2V.jpg


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 12, 2013)

dead5 said:


> I'll just leave this here:
> 
> *i.imgur.com/nmjlA2V.jpg



lol so true! this is awesome!


----------



## freshseasons (Apr 13, 2013)

What i don't understand is i am unable to come across one single person who would say Ajit Pawar or Sharad Pawar have clean image. Infact they are quite known for horrending sulprus money some even coming from the closed doors of faithful party cadre. 

   Still the amount of vote margins they win by every year just makes me wonder are people somewhere really asking for it.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 13, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> developed nations & many developing nations have much more per capita water/power consumption than India without the advantages of so many rivers & above all monsoon.if you really want to know the poor state of water management in our country just read this:
> Cherrapunji: Wet, wetter, driest | Society | Times Crest
> *trust only Indian politicians/bureaucracy to pull off such a ridiculous feat:shortage of drinking water in one of the wettest places of world!*
> same goes for power.i don't know about you but in my city there are lakhs of people who would be glad to have enough electricity to run a ceiling fan 24 hours in summer season(carpenters included).
> ...



As i much i agree with you...the circumstances of cherrapunji water shortage is slightly different...



> Perhaps they got out just in time. In 1876 Cherrapunjee suffered the highest day's rainfall ever recorded - 104 cm (41 inches) in just 24 hours.
> 
> The rain did more than just send the British packing. It also washed away the topsoil around Cherrapunjee, a process compounded by deforestation, and exposed the porous limestone rocks beneath.
> 
> Rain seeps through the rocks or flows almost immediately off the escarpment in a series of waterfalls, ending up where it is least welcome, in Bangladesh, where floods have cost more than 700 lives and left 10 million people homeless this year alone.



World Environment News - Water everwhere but none to drink - Planet Ark


----------



## bubusam13 (Apr 14, 2013)

freshseasons said:


> What i don't understand is i am unable to come across one single person who would say Ajit Pawar or Sharad Pawar have clean image. Infact they are quite known for horrending sulprus money some even coming from the closed doors of faithful party cadre.
> 
> Still the amount of vote margins they win by every year just makes me wonder are people somewhere really asking for it.



Man even I also wander how the ruling party in my state won because everybody I met have not voted for them.


----------

